# ISU Track/CC 2017 recruiting class: updated with 23 recruits July 27



## ISUCC

our first known recruit for 2017 is Hanna Atwood from St Joseph-Ogden HS in Illinois, over by Champaign. She placed 28th at the Illinois high school state cross country meet today over in Peoria. Welcome! 

http://foxillinois.com/sports/satur...vals-st-joseph-ogden-preaches-academics-first


This FUTURE SYCAMORE just helped her XC team to a STATE VICTORY! @IndStTrackField pic.twitter.com/EN2UBGXMV4— Coach Steffen (@coachksteffen) November 5, 2016


----------



## ISUCC

another recruit for ISU from THN, Devon Zeck, who placed around 39th a the girls state high school cross country meet

Terre Haute North distance ace Devon Zeck announced her choice of college just a few weeks after taking honorable-mention All-State honors in the the IHSAA state finals for the third time. 

 “All of the schools I visited had very good and challenging programs, both academically and athletically. My final decision was difficult, but ISU just felt right. The depth of the coaching staff and the Scott College of Business were huge factors," Zeck said.

Devon will join other family members, including her mother and father, who have enjoyed success as runners in high school and college.

“It’s in my genes; I just really enjoy the sport, and I’m blessed to have gotten as far as I have. It’s hard work," Zeck said.

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_52813a4f-2a93-5067-a042-866cf4f50f77.html


----------



## ISUCC

TH North senior Devon Zeck will continue her running career at Indiana State.Pretty cool,Zeck follows her mom/dad who both were D1 runners pic.twitter.com/IXThTXINm8— Rick Semmler (@Rick_Sports10) November 10, 2016


----------



## ISUCC

another very good recruit for the 2017 class for the women. Warren Central's Ashley Baker signed with ISU. She was 5th in the 100 meter dash at the 2016 state track meet. She was also on the state champ 4 x 100 meter relay, and the state champ 4 x 400 meter relay teams in 2016. 

Welcome!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Welcome to Indiana State!  I'm sure you will like it here.


----------



## ISUCC

on the men's side, Cale Kilian from Jasper HS committed to ISU November 15th, he ran in the state CC meet in 2015, but did not qualify in 2016. His 4 x 800 meter relay team placed 22nd in the 2016 Indiana state high school track meet

http://indianarunner.com/staff-article-archives/2015-2016-college-commitments


----------



## ISUCC

another track recruit to add, from Ohio

Nicholas Bame, mid distance guy here

http://hn.k12.oh.us/blog/12312/nich...-track-and-field-at-indiana-state-university/


----------



## ISUCC

just saw one signing for track/cc today on twitter

Ryan Hannaford from THS signed


TH South senior Ryan Hannaford makes it official to run cross country and track at Indiana State pic.twitter.com/7tJB8V7HxJ— Rick Semmler (@Rick_Sports10) February 1, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

the girls picked up a runner from Avon


I am pleased to announce that I will be continuing my Academic and Running career at Indiana State University. #FromMVthisOrioleFlewToATree pic.twitter.com/DznfNia2wV— Savannah Roy (@SavannahPreRuns) April 16, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

One other addition for the women, Riley Welch, from Fremont HS, up in NE Indiana, will be running for ISU starting this Fall. She place 92nd in the girls state meet last Fall at ISU


----------



## ISUCC

i'm going to assume this is also a new recruit for the track team based on this tweet, Antonio Davis from Chicago Heights (Bloom Township HS). Looks like he's a 400/800 guy and we need more of those! Welcome! 


so glad to reserve my offer from Indiana State University pic.twitter.com/mGifMv1Ceo— public enemy #1 (@DaRea1_Tone) May 1, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

here's a video of Antonio running a 400 in 2015, kid is really tall, looks like he will be an excellent 400/800 guy for us! 1:53 800 PR, he'll fit right in with us and should get even faster.


----------



## ISUCC

would like to be able to welcome these two track athletes to ISU, but don't know who they are? Regardless, welcome! 


Just like that another commitment!  This one will make an immediate impact in the jumps.— Jeff Martin (@JumpCoachMartin) May 9, 2017




Boom!  Another big time athlete joining the Sycamore family....this guy is fast!  🏃🏿💥💨— Jeff Martin (@JumpCoachMartin) May 9, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

a new recruit from Palestine, IL. Not sure if this is one of the 2 Coach Martin tweeted about earlier today, looks like Nathan is a high jumper, with PR's of 6' 6" outdoors and 6' 7" indoors, so a good recruit for ISU here


Nathan Kiger signed today with ISU Track & Field. He's first D1 track athlete from Palestine. You'll hear form him tonight on Sports 10 pic.twitter.com/vBSAZLs3a6— Rick Semmler (@Rick_Sports10) May 9, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

we offered this kid from Avon, but not sure if he'll play football or run track? 


Blessed to receive an Offer from Indiana State University 🔵⚪️ #GoSycamores pic.twitter.com/VJWwsjMjlG— Corey DuPriest (@coreydupriest3) May 4, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

another commitment tonight per twitter, but no word on who it is?


Just reloaded the hurdles!  Got another big commitment tonight.— Jeff Martin (@JumpCoachMartin) May 13, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

A couple more names to add to this list, for the women 

Claire Collins (Winimac HS) (did not see her name in sectional results from Tuesday)

Tara Cassidy (Jasper) (won the 800 and 1600 at the Perry Central sectional Tuesday)

and for the men

Ben Payton (Fountain Central)

http://indianarunner.com/staff-article-archives/2015-2016-college-commitments


----------



## BankShot

Is ISU pursuing this multi-event athlete who's in the same "mold" as former *ISU All-American, Kylie Hutson*? 

http://www.courierpress.com/story/s...son-breaks-school-sectional-record/101793502/


----------



## ISUCC

would have no idea, however if I were betting, I'd guess we've been in contact with her


----------



## ISUCC

update on Antonio Davis from Chicago Heights (Bloom Township) he ran 1:55.18 for 800 and was on a 1600 meter relay team that ran 3:17 last night, that relay split was pretty much what our team was running all season, except for the MVC meet where they ran a great race and ran 3:12.


----------



## ISUCC

with state meets going on, it's a good time to update how our track recruits are faring in their meets. 

Over at EIU today, we have two boys competing in the Illinois state track meet, Antonio Davis (800, 4 x 400) and Nathan Kiger (high jump). Davis ran 1:55.11 in his 800 prelim and his 4 x 400 relay team ran 3:17.84, which is what our relay team was running this year, so his entire relay team is very good. 
Kiger cleared 6-02" in the high jump and will be in the finals today, he's cleared 6-07" this year. 

The girls state meet was last week over in Illinois, our recruit Hanna Atwood was in the pole vault, she placed 6th, clearing 11-00". 

Over in Ohio, Nicholas Bame competed last night in their regional meet, the Ohio state meet is next weekend. He won the 1600 (4:22.68) and 800 (1:54.59), so he will be competing in Columbus next weekend. 

In Indiana, the boys and girls state meet is next weekend at IU. Riley Welch from Fremont HS will be in the girls 3200, and Ryan Hannaford from THS will be on the 4 x 800 meter relay for THS. Cale Kilian from Jasper will also be competing in the 4 x 800 meter relay for Jasper HS

Of the recruits listed in this thread none of the others from Indiana qualified for the state meet

I would think there are more, especially from Indiana, but have not seen them posted anywhere, or they have not been revealed


----------



## ISUCC

congrats to Nathan Kiger, he just won the state high jump title for class 1A Palestine over at EIU, he cleared 6-07, which I believe is his PR also. Glad he'll be competing at ISU next year!


----------



## ISUCC

over in Illinois, Antonio Davis was 4th in the 800, 1:54.29 and his 4 x 400 relay was 2nd in 3:15.98, that is faster than our ISU team ran most of the year, except for the MVC meet where we went 3:12. Bring all those sprinters!


----------



## ISUCC

new recruit signed today, from Normal, Illinois, stole him right out of Illinois State's backyard. 

Myles Aldridge

He was a 2 time state champ Saturday in Illinois, he won the long jump (23-04.5") and triple jump (47-08.5")

his triple jump would have scored points for us at the MVC meet this year. 

http://il.milesplit.com/signings/30292

stories about Myles

http://www.pantagraph.com/sports/hi...al&utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=user-share

http://www.centralillinoisproud.com...hs-aldridge-has-a-future-in-the-sky/719061202

Welcome Myles!


----------



## ISUCC

looks like we offered sprinter Isaiah Ware from North Central in Indy


----------



## ISUCC

indianarunner.com is showing now that a Moriah McCormick from Highland signed to run at ISU, I am guessing she's a walk on as she did not qualify past the sectional meet this season. 

http://indianarunner.com/staff-article-archives/2015-2016-college-commitments


----------



## ISUCC

Angie Martin takes over as director of the program today

http://www.gosycamores.com/news/201...and-womens-cross-country-and-track-field.aspx


----------



## ISUCC

the boys state meet is going on now, in the 4 x 800 our two recruits were on teams that placed 7th and 9th, Jasper and THS, 

Cale Kilian's team from Jasper ran 7:49, Ryan Hanford's team from THS was 9th in 7:51, those are very good HS times, looks like the weather is good,

watch live here

http://www.urstreet.tv/state-track


----------



## ISUCC

boys state meet is over, a review of how our Indiana recruits fared, with some new names included. 

Joseph Barnes (Brownstown Central) 3rd in shot put (56-03.5") we need weight throwers badly, so hopefully he does well at ISU

Bryce Byrdsong (Warren Central) 8th in the 110 hurdle final (14.56), 9th in the 300 meter hurdles (39.05), we really need 400 meter hurdlers badly. 

Corey DuPriest (Avon) 9th in the long jump (22-03.25"), on 2nd place 4 x 100 meter relay team (41.20)

David Egunyomi (Avon) 11th in the 400 meters (49.74), on 3rd place 4 x 400 meter relay team (3:19.13)

Michael Marling (Delta) 23rd in 400 (50.97)

Jarel Shaw (Pike) 12th in 100 meters (10.91), 4 x 100 meter relay team did not finish

Nick Yeend (Southwestern) 16th in 1600 (4.23.35)

Pretty sure we're still recruiting 400 meter dash winner (47.91) Isaiah Ware from North Central, he also placed 7th in the 100 finals (10.82), and his 4 x 400 meter relay team won in 3:17.79


----------



## ISUCC

The Ohio state meet is tomorrow, our recruit Nicholas Bame, will be competing in the morning in the 1600 and 800


----------



## ISUCC

this morning, over in Ohio, our mile recruit Nicholas Bame, placed 2nd in the 1600 meter run in division III, running 4:14.22, in the 800 he scored as well, placing 8th in 1:58. 

So he'll be a good miler/1500 guy for us coming in. 

Girls state meet for Indiana is later today too, and will be available to watch online on indianarunner.com


----------



## ISUCC

our girls who are participating in the state meet today

Ashley Baker (Warren Central) 4 x 100 meter relay

Janea Bell (Franklin Central) High Jump

Gabrielle Brown (Westfield) 4 x 400 meter relay, 4 x 800 meter relay

Kaitlyn Davis (Washington) Long Jump

Madison Fields  (Brown County) Pole Vault

Ariah Leary (Evansville North) 100 meter hurdles, 4 x 400 meter relay

Carlee Lefebvre (North Miami) Long Jump, 300 meter hurdles

Emily Robertson (Westfield) 100 meter hurdles, 4 x 400 meter relay

Riley Welch (Fremont) 3200 meter run


----------



## ISUCC

how our recruits fared today....

Ashley Baker (Warren Central) 4 x 100 meter relay (her team placed 4th in this relay)

Janea Bell (Franklin Central) High Jump (she placed 6th, clearing 5-05") will really help us next year

Gabrielle Brown (Westfield) 4 x 400 meter relay, 4 x 800 meter relay (6th place on 4 x 800 team, 2:18 split, 4 x 400 relay team placed 9th in 3:57.74)

Kaitlyn Davis (Washington) Long Jump (2nd place in long jump 18-11.5") will also be a big help next year

Madison Fields (Brown County) Pole Vault (placed 8th, cleared 11-00")

Ariah Leary (Evansville North) 100 meter hurdles, 4 x 400 meter relay (20th in 100 hurdles 15.89, 4 x 400 relay team was 24th in 4:07.89)

Carlee Lefebvre (North Miami) Long Jump, 300 meter hurdles (17th in long jump, 9th in 300 hurdles 45.19)

Emily Robertson (Westfield) 100 meter hurdles, 4 x 400 meter relay (9th in 100 hurdle finals 14.96, 4 x 400 relay placed 9th 3:57.74)

Riley Welch (Fremont) 3200 meter run (25th in 3200 meter run 11:46)


----------



## ISUCC

the women's team picked up another 800 recruit from Mather HS in Chicago 

Rebecca Odusola committed today to ISU

She has run 2:14.48 for 800, which is pretty good. She did run in the Illinois state track meet


----------



## ISUCC

Corey DuPriest from Avon makes it official


Congrats to @coreydupriest3 for signing to continue his academic and athletic career for @IndStTrackField !!! pic.twitter.com/jnw8q9p8gu— Avon Distance (@AvonDistance) June 10, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

a couple more recruits to add

from Lafayette Jeff Juan Tirado was announced yesterday, he's an 800 guy with a 1:56.00 PR, so another mid distance guy we need to do well

http://indianarunner.com/staff-article-archives/2015-2016-college-commitments

and just tonight, Dearis Herron from Springfield, Illinois, he's a sprinter/horizontal jumper


Proud to announce that I will be continuing my track & field career at Indiana State University⚪️🔵#gosycamores #blessed pic.twitter.com/sNMvM7obWZ— Dearis (@DearisHerron) June 22, 2017


----------



## ISUCC

ISU updates all the track and field and CC recruits

http://gosycamores.com/news/2017/7/27/sycamore-track-field-adds-23-for-2017-18-season.aspx


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamore track & field adds 23 for 2017-18 season*






Indiana State track & field has added 23 for the upcoming 2017-18 season, program director Angela Martin announced Thursday. 

More...


----------

